# Unterschiede Boots-, Trolling- und Standupruten



## Mr. Sprock (3. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand eine Seite nennen, wo die Unterschiede der drei oben genannten Ruten, deren Aktionen und Einsatzbereiche erklärt werden?

Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie sich z.B. eine Boots- und einer Trollingrute unterscheidet.
Kann ich mit einer Bootsrute nicht schleppen?
Was macht man sonst mit einer Bootsrute?
Ist so eine Rute eher zum stationären Naturköderangeln gedacht und wie unterscheidet sie sich von einer Standuprute?
Kann ich mit einer Trollingrute nur Schleppen und wenn ja, warum?

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine Seite, die die Unterschiedlichen Rutenklassen und deren Aktionen genau vorstellt?

Danke und Gruß,
Thilo


----------



## Sailfisch (3. September 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede Boots-, Trolling- und Standupruten*

Hallo Thilo,

wenn ich mich nicht irre kommt die Bezeichnung Bootsruten nicht aus dem Big Game Bereich, das sind eher die Ruten mit denen in Norge gefischt wird.

Der Unterschied zwischen einer Stand up und und ein Trollingrute besteht im wesentlichen in der Länge, ein Stand up Rute ist kürzer, um so den Fisch besser Drillen zu können. "Normale" Trollingruten, sind zwar auch für die Stand up Fischerei geeignet, auf Grund ihrer Länge ist der Drill damit aber anstrengender.


----------



## Chris26071 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede Boots-, Trolling- und Standupruten*

EIGENTLICH gibt es keinen unterschied zwischen Trolling und Bottomruten.

Eine Bootsrute ist fuers Bottomfishen gedacht (nicht Pilkern).
Sie hat eine sensible Spitze um die Bisse zu spueren und einen starken Backbone. Backbone in Deutsch??? Der starke Backbone ist dazu da um den Fish von der Tiefe zu heben und den Fish vom tiefer tauch zu hindern. Es gibt lange und kurze Bottomruten

eine Trollingsrute ist normalerweise kurz und kann einen geraden griff haben oder einen gebogenen griff auch bent butt genannt. Die flexibilitaet ist eigentlich das gleiche als die bottomrute.

Eine Standup rute ist viel kuerzer und hat meistens nur 3-4 Rollers (Ringe mit Kugellager) und einen gebogenen griff.
diese Ruten sind nur fuer richtig grose Fishe die tief tauchen (Thun, Dogtooth,....) die ruten sind immer kurz, um die hebelwirkung zu mindern. Standup Ruten gibts nur ueber 30lb. Wenn man gegen giganten kaempft, kann man nie schnell schnur gewinnen, das dauert alles, deshalb braucht man keine ruten die 150-170cm lang ist sind wie bei den Trollingruten um schneller schnur gewinnen zu koenne. Wahoos, Marlins, Sails,... schwimmen oefters in deine richtung, und das nicht langsam.

Mit Standupruten kann man nicht auf Marlins,Sails,.. angeln weil die eher  im oberen drittel des wassers kaempfen und die  Standuprute mit dem  bent Butt einen eher Niedrigen winkel hat. 

Es gibt natuerlich welche die das machen aber ich finde das unsinn. Man kann sich aber nicht aussuchen was beist!!!


Hoffe ich hab dir mit dem ein bischen mehr geholfen.

MFG Chris


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. September 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede Boots-, Trolling- und Standupruten*

Hallo Kai und Chris,

vielen Dank für eure umfangreichen Infos!
Ihr habt etwas Lichts ins Dunkel gebracht.
Wenn ich jetzt beispielsweise die Shimano Exage Serie als Beispiel nehme, gibt es dort Standup-, Boots- und Trollingruten mit 30lbs.
Gehe ich also richtig in der Annahme, dass sich die Standup- und die Trollingrute nur in der Länge unterscheiden und beide einen steife Spitze haben, die Bootsrute aber von der Aktion auch recht ähnlich ist, aber über eine sensible Spitze verfügt?

Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## Chris26071 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede Boots-, Trolling- und Standupruten*

Ehh Shimano Exage fuer Trolling, Standup und als Boatrod?? noch nie gehoert!!

Ja aber eigentlich gibt es wenig oder fast keine Unterschiede zwischen Boots und Trollingsruten, bei manchen ist die Spitze bischen weicher und bei manchen eher nicht.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. September 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede Boots-, Trolling- und Standupruten*



Chris26071 schrieb:


> Ehh Shimano Exage fuer Trolling, Standup und als Boatrod?? noch nie gehoert!!
> .



Nein, ich meinte drei verschiedene Ruten, die es dort gibt.
Das war jetzt nur ein Beispiel. Ich hatte die Ruten zufällig gefunden, bzw. auf der Shimanoseite nachgesehen, da sie hier manchmal erwähnt werden.


----------

